# Sgt. Richard Mulcahy, Taunton PD



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Detective Sergeant Richard "Ricky" Mulcahy lost his year long battle with cancer early this morning. The 49 year old, 22+ year decorated veteran of the Taunton Police Department exemplified the term "service" as a dedicated police officer to his community and loving father and husband to his family. May his wife and children find warmth and solace in God's loving embrace during their time of need. 

Arrangements are pending.


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Ricky was a great guy, I'm sorry to hear of his passing, my thoughts and prayers to his family. RIP

Muggsy


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

The fundraiser at the PACC was a moving and well-attended event. My prayers go out to the Mulcahy family.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Arrangements for Sgt. Richard "Ricky" Mulcahy are as follows:*

Tuesday, November 21st, O'Keefe Wade Funeral Home, Washington Street, Taunton; calling hours 3p - 8p.

Wednesday, November 22nd, O'Keefe Wade Funeral Home, Memorial Service @ 9am

Wednesday, November 22nd, St. Mary's Church, Taunton, Funeral Service @ 11am.

The family would like to extend an invitation to all to celebrate Sgt. Mulcahy's life at the Taunton Holiday Inn after the funeral services.


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

I have had the privilege of knowing Sgt. Mulcahy, excellent cop. He will be sorely missed. RIP Ricky.


----------

